# Verkaufe: Assassins Creed: Origin Download-Key + XBOX LIVE + Game Pass für XBOX One



## eXitus64 (29. November 2017)

*Verkaufe: Assassins Creed: Origin Download-Key + XBOX LIVE + Game Pass für XBOX One*

Zum Verkauf steht ein Code für das neueste Assassin´s Creed Spiel: *[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Assassin's Creed Origins.[/FONT]

Zusätzlich gebe ich einen 14 tägigen XBOX Live Code und einen 1 Monat Testcode für XBOX Game Pass dazu.

Die Codes können abgeholt werden (Berlin), oder per Email zugesandt werden.

Preislich dachte ich an 45€ VHB
**

*


----------

